# Any news on EvenTT09?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Any announcement due soon? :?

Need to make plans. I know it won't be June or August so that leaves July. Lots of obligations that month so would welcome some indication... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i spoke to nem and he assures me that he is very nearly there with date/location etc


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i spoke to nem and he assures me that he is very nearly there with date/location etc


Cool. It better not be the first weekend in July, I have my cruise that weekend... :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The main reason it's taken a while is the venue we had booked ended up saying we were only allowed 100 cars on site. Which meant we would have to be counting tickets as we sold them, and possibly turning people away which isn't an acceptable situation.

At the new venue we've got 200 cars allowed and more if we need extra space [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We are working on a date of Sunday 19th July, with the club AGM and auction the night before as usual on the 18th. So basically the same weekend as last year. I still need final 100% confirmation from the venue, but I'm happy enough with it all to now put the date up for everyone.

It's a little bit further north than usual, and we're not at a track so it's going to be a different sort of event this year. But I can assure everyone that it's going to be a spectacular day out.

The full details will be up soon, I promise. 

Nick


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

FFS I fly out on the 12th, well I guess that makes rusty's my big one this year.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Its in the Diary.

Can't wait!

Looking forward to finding out where it is now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fort William is georgeous in July :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i wish


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Got nothing on that weekend, so am up for it!(kiss of death).Hope its not fort william,I went there once-it was shut
cheers
jon


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going. I dont care where it is, i'll be there. 

However the thought of it beinf more up north is very appealing!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> The full details will be up soon, I promise.


Cool Nick, will I need a passport? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> I'm going. I dont care where it is, i'll be there.
> 
> However the thought of it beinf more up north is very appealing!


I could tell you where but i'd have to kill you :wink:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

I hear Reykjavik is quite nice in mid-July 8) 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

reykjavic is a great place, looks lovely and the women are even better


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Aye, ill be going to this event, not too fussed on where it is to be honest, should be good


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll be there again


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too , but want to know were it's at. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Patience ,Patience


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

*90 *Days to go but who's counting!

:?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

where is it??????


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

england


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> england


Oi thats a capital E to you


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry  Engalund


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Patience ,Patience


Starting to piss me off now-some of us have ffing lives you know.
disgruntalled
jon south


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

southTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Patience ,Patience
> ...


All should be revealed very shortly. Surely the date is nearly enough to make plans :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Not really ,no, :?,but I'm sure after all this toing and froing it'll be the best one yet


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope so , had a great time last year. Think the missus is coming this year.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Is that so she can keep an eye on you? :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Quite possibly. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

i think we need a plan to convince Andy to take both his TTs


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Any plan you can come up with that will mean he can drive 2 cars at once will be very interesting!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

He could let his missus drive one.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

He would do that? I wouldnt let my hubby drive mine! :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

My wife drives mine all the time.( Normally back from the pub)


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

You are too kind to her aren't you?!!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Oooooooooo very intriguing mmmmmmmmmmmmm i hope to be there


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> i think we need a plan to convince Andy to take both his TTs


I may take both ,,, :? silver ,,, white ,, silver ,, white     :wink: now the silver has wintered in the garage :roll: :roll:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Any plan you can come up with that will mean he can drive 2 cars at once will be very interesting!


One on each foot :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> My wife drives mine all the time.( Normally back from the pub)


Val drives ours sometimes :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

at least val isnt randomly stopping to do launch control starts andy :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> at least val isnt randomly stopping to do launch control starts andy :lol:


That wasn't random ,I'd been waiting for ages :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Someone asked me last night if i would be going.. i had to answer "Im not sure" because i have NO idea where it is!! Must say... its a little frustrating!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

P.s Rusty i couldnt resist i had to borrow the image! Love the little Waiting man! Very Apt!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> P.s Rusty i couldnt resist i had to borrow the image! Love the little Waiting man! Very Apt!


Feel free! 

Anyone else that wants to add it to their posts here's the code! 

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u292 ... ley-em.gif

Just put this in front of the pasted code...










Cheers

Rich


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

couldnt resist

come on guys :mrgreen:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)




----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOLOL

PMSL


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We were going to make the announcement today but we need to visit the site and the boat to to the Islands doesn't leave until tomorrow.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rubbish,there is no point in renewing membership this year, the one big thing (absolutte is good, thanks to john-h and team) can't be organised in a timely manner so that those not in the know can attend.

If you can't let the members know, then nobody else must know, I can't help but think failure. I won't be going a) because I'm on holiday b) because I'm on a holiday booked because i didn't know the date of eventt 09. d) what happened to C. c) Oh here it is, but it doesn't matter because we don't know when or where it's happening.

The last thread brought up over this was locked (childish), the subject raised again but still no confirmation from the organiser.

Sadly, ben, who does not even own a TT can organise an event far more successfully than our committee. It pains me to say it but we have little leadership here.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

denTTed said:


> Rubbish,there is no point in renewing membership this year, the one big thing (absolutte is good, thanks to john-h and team) can't be organised in a timely manner so that those not in the know can attend.
> 
> If you can't let the members know, then nobody else must know, I can't help but think failure. I won't be going a) because I'm on holiday b) because I'm on a holiday booked because i didn't know the date of eventt 09. d) what happened to C. c) Oh here it is, but it doesn't matter because we don't know when or where it's happening.
> 
> ...


Its lovely of you to say so, but please do not bring me into this! i am not in competition with the TTOC. They have a hard enough job already. My events should help take a load off them.

I know Nem is trying hard. He was left in a nasty situation that i am sure he is doing his up most to get out of!

I agree with some points raised.... but i am not here to step on anyones toes.

Im worried comments like the above could be taken the wrong way, and i could loose my place on the forum!

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

denTTed said:


> Rubbish,there is no point in renewing membership this year, the one big thing (absolutte is good, thanks to john-h and team) can't be organised in a timely manner so that those not in the know can attend.
> 
> If you can't let the members know, then nobody else must know, I can't help but think failure. I won't be going a) because I'm on holiday b) because I'm on a holiday booked because i didn't know the date of eventt 09. d) what happened to C. c) Oh here it is, but it doesn't matter because we don't know when or where it's happening.
> 
> ...


Sorry you feel that way


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

edit


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has everyone missed the date being announced ?



> We are working on a date of Sunday 19th July, with the club AGM and auction the night before as usual on the 18th. So basically the same weekend as last year. I still need final 100% confirmation from the venue, but I'm happy enough with it all to now put the date up for everyone.


Its quite a job to organise an event of this size without an event's secretary .


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

This could have been started lets say in January with a "these are the dates we are looking at" thread, giving us the option to keep the date open. It could have been announced much earlier. I think the late release of the date rather than the venue is far more the issue.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Has everyone missed the date being announced ?


Can i suggest you might've put the date in your EvenTT'09 tease sig.? Jesus it's not rocket science is it?

As for having no Events Sec. well I'm not surprised. The committee does everything by committee - down to ordering a bloody pencil! That is the reason the TTOC is so damned slow to do anything. Too many chiefs, not enough indians and an apparent fear of letting those who 'do' actually get on with it.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Nem said:


> We are working on a date of Sunday 19th July


Well that counts me out as it's my son's birthday that day and I'm going on holiday the next day. My son has no interest in cars so I can't even use him as an excuse to go 

I will have to make do with Stamford hall VW show, GTI inters, Chatsworth rally show, Audi's in the park, GTI summer festival, Midlands breakfast club, RS246 track days etc, etc, etc........

i just don't know how I will fill my time!!

Anyway there is always next year. Maybe the committee should be arranging that now :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wild Woods said:


> Anyway there is always next year. Maybe the committee should be arranging that now :roll:


That is actually not far from the truth.

The national event should be the number one priority for the club. It is the flagship event and an opportunity for the TTOC to attract and retain membership. A few flags and a desk at localised meets is not sufficient to part an interested and potential member with his annual subscription - no matter how good the promise of the magazine is.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> Anyway there is always next year. Maybe the committee should be arranging that now :roll:


Exactly what I was coming on to say, we should be working on 2010 now and finalised by year end announced January 1st, certainly not a last minute rush even if a venue has let us down.

And make a weekend of it, meet friday evening drinks, sat breakfast, then cruise local sights, picnic/pub for lunch, back to dinner (say function in hotel, can be done very reasonably around 10/12 p/h) , then sunday the main event. There has to be some fantastic venues in this country.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

If they'd let me make a profit.... Id organise EvenTT2010!

But i would want full control, and wouldn't be passing my decisions via the board. I would need full cart blanch (is that how you write that?)

But everyone is 100% correct. 2010 should be whats being worked on now! Not 2009.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> If they'd let me make a profit.... Id organise EvenTT2010!
> 
> But i would want full control, and wouldn't be passing my decisions via the board. I would need full cart blanch (is that how you write that?)
> 
> But everyone is 100% correct. 2010 should be whats being worked on now! Not 2009.


Unfortunately Ben the committee doesn't work like that. From my experience everything you do, every step you take and every penny you commit has to be reviewed and passed by the whole committee.

You and I can't work like that because it stifles innovation, creativity and above all progress. I'm convinced this is why we still have no information about EvenTT'09. They're probably still waiting for the secretary to the treasurer's aunt to dot the 'i's and cross the 't's before anyone is prepared to spill the beans.

Unless the constitution of the club is radically overhauled i wouldn't expect to see any marked improvement anytime soon either. :?

cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I do hope they TTOC see these posts as constructive criticism and not some sort of an attack!

And if people are going to make comments, i think its important this thread isn't locked, and the comments are kept constructive!

Maybe if we all try and give them ideas, and not just say how bad they are doing they may take some comments on board!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Reading between the lines, the TTOC nearly disappeared last year. If it wasnt for Nick and a few others putting themselves forward there wouldnt be this discussion. Nick took over a club which had seen no changes in the hierarchy since it's inception in 2003. He has set about pulling the club back from the brink of failure, but hasnt had the support.

We expect a lot from the TTOC, but too few are willing to contribute. I hope Nick gets the support he deserves at the next AGM and the TTOC can successfully move forward into the new decade.

However: In my opinion, one of the reasons Nick has the problems he has is the constitution he has inherited.

1)The AGM for instance is elitist. If you are not staying overnight prior to the national you have no say in the club. There is no option for Proxy votes, and there is no option to see the club accounts (IMO these should be published in AbsoluTTe prior to the AGM)

2) The previous hierarchy outstayed their position. The constitution should not allow a position to be held for more than (say) 3 consecutive years.

3) The TTOC (in the recent past) aspired to greatness with Audi neglecting the grass root membership which is the core of the club. (Regional Events for instance are virtually a thing of the past, and as a past Regional Rep, under the previous regime, there was little/no support from the club)

Nick - continue the good work, your are doing a good job under the inherited difficult circumstances.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Reading between the lines, the TTOC nearly disappeared last year. If it wasnt for Nick and a few others putting themselves forward there wouldnt be this discussion.


I agree 100%.

Rockingham cost the club dear financially and Nick had a club on it's uppers to pick up. His best decision was to enter a renewed spirit of cooperation with the TTF and I think both parties have benefitted as a result.

However the very constitution of the club needs reviewing in my opinion and until there has been some radical review of the way the club operates then it will always come across as detached and at times ineffectual.

Please don't interpret my comments as being negative. I have seen the club from the inside on two separate occasions under two chairmen. The last time I worked with them I was looking for radical change and although Nick and I were largely singing from the same song sheet, it was plain to see the implementation of new ideas was going to be a long drawn out process.

Given that the TTOC relies on volunteers who give up spare time that cannot be the best way to operate. It needs to be sharper and more efficient to make best use of that freely given time and also allow the volunteers a life outside of the TTOC.

cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I go out for one evening.... 

I've had a read through all of the above posts and can see quite a lot in there that is in some ways quite useful. I can se no point in locking this thread so that if people have opinion on this they can share it, that said let not let it descend into a TTOC bashing session please 

We are off to the site again tomorrow to finalise the details, with booking form and payment in hand basically. So all being well details will be published tomorrow night / monday evening if not.

What we have done in finding the venue for this years event is to come accross two other sites which didn't quite work out for the annual event but wil be ideal for an autumn or spring track day, and another venue for a smaller version of the annual event as an extra large meet to fit in during the year. So the comments which have already been noted, and have been brought up again last night, about gettng things in motion much, much sooner have been taken on board.

I know it's going to be frustrating for people who have other arrangements for the weekend we are booking, even one of the committee members will be unable to attend this year for the same reason, but whatever date we pick there is always going to be that issue for some people.

Also the point made about about the AGM being the night before the annual event is quite an interesting discussion. I think it is true that only a certain percentage of the members will stay overnight for the annual event and therefore be able to attent the AGM. Thats something I'll have to think about for next year and see if there is a different way of setting it up.

So, one more day till it's all sorted and everyone will know exactly when and where.

Nick


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im really hoping to attend this year, i have problems with working nightshifts etc and wont really know till closer to the date.

do hope to make it though


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Reading between the lines, the TTOC nearly disappeared last year. If it wasnt for Nick and a few others putting themselves forward there wouldnt be this discussion. Nick took over a club which had seen no changes in the hierarchy since it's inception in 2003. He has set about pulling the club back from the brink of failure, but hasnt had the support.
> 
> We expect a lot from the TTOC, but too few are willing to contribute. I hope Nick gets the support he deserves at the next AGM and the TTOC can successfully move forward into the new decade.
> 
> ...


If all of the above is right then the changes being discussed in this thread are a must especially about AGM, access to accounts and the need to have say a chair for no longer than 3 years and other members 5 years on a rolling basis so that you do not loose some of the experience and have continuty. As someone who has been involved in a NGB and led that organisation through a period similar to TTOC its important that members value the time given by volunteers but their (the committee) responsibility is to listen and communicate well. You will never please all of the people all of the time, but taking people on the journey and having a plan to reform with acceptable timescales is a must.

It sounds like the constitutional reforms are a must and if needed I have a couple of drafts knocking about that could be used to reform the TTOC constitution, can be share if needed.
A club cannot suvive on secracy and I don't think thats the path the current committee wish to follow, be brave hold principles and reform with an EGM later in the year to adopt the changes required.

There are a lot of keen and willing people the challenge is to harness that goodwill to benfit all, where is Kofi Annan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm more than willing to step down at any time


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm more than willing to step down at any time


On a different subject, you boys going to stay up after todays result?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm more than willing to step down at any time


Any News then Andy?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm more than willing to step down at any time


Frustration?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more than willing to step down at any time
> ...


The lads I sit with and I have already embraced relegation so it won't come as a shock. If we stay up its a reason to celebrate [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Probably the best attitude in the situation you are in now!

Win your home games and you could be ok!

:?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more than willing to step down at any time
> ...


No not at all ,if someone thinks they can do a better job it could only help the club.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Win your home games and you could be ok!
> 
> :?


I came home from work (York) on Friday with some Hull fans and they eventually came around to my way of thinking that Hull wouldn't get another point this year. With boro being boro we should be fine ,fingers crossed.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


That's how I felt.

Been there twice mate and sung like a canary regarding my views.

It takes a very patient person to take any TTOC post on. I'm first to admit that I find it impossible to work effectively within that framework. I lose enthusiasm. :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Still no new on this [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Still no new on this [smiley=bigcry.gif]


isn't there ............


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Not seen any and I really should go to bed :roll:

Just wait for a few more mins


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139007


----------

